# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Ndarja e printerit në rrjet

## shadow

Tung.
Ne rrjetin te cilin e kam te vendosur, kam nje printer HP 4100 pcl.
Printeri eshte i konfiguruar qe te printoj permes IP adreses.
Deri koheve te fundit punonte per mrekulli.

Tani ka disa dite qe ndodhe te mos printoj fare ose te printoj dokumentet te ndara ne pjese. 
E kam kontrolluar rrjetin por nuk kam mundur te vereje se ka probleme te kabllot.

Keni ndonje ide ju?

Ju faleminderit

----------


## edspace

Pershendetje!

Nuk ke dhene shume informacion mbi rrjetin dhe menyren si eshte lidhur printeri. 
Ke IP me vete per printerin, apo eshte lidhur ne nje kompjuter dhe vetem sa ndahet ne rrjet nepermjet "file and printer sharing"?

Te nxjerr windowsi ndonje gabim? Ke problem ne te gjithe kompjuterat e rrjetit apo vetem ne disa prej tyre?

Ne radhe te pare kontrollo edhe njehere qe printeri eshte lidhur mire, kablli nuk eshte i demtuar, dhe printeri eshte ndezur. 

Shiko skicen qe kam bashkengjitur. 

Nqs printeri eshte i lidhur si ne skicen 1, problemi mund te jete me kompjuterin ku eshte lidhur printeri. Ai kompjuter mund te kete intstaluar ndonje firewall, ose nuk eshte konfiguruar qe te lejoje kompjuterat  tjere te rrjetit qe ta perdorin. 

Shko tek START > SETTINGS > NETWORK CONNECTIONS 
Kliko me butonin e djathte mbi lidhjen e rrjetit dhe zgjidh PROPERTIES
Aty duhet te jete aktivizuar FILE AND PRINTER SHARING. 

Nga tabelat ne krye zgjidh ADVANCED
Nqs shikon dicka per firewall, shtyp butonin SETTINGS
Po te kesh instaluar SP2 te Windows XP, mund ta mbyllesh fare Firewall ose tek tabela EXCEPTIONS aktivizo FILE AND PRINTER SHARING. 

Shtyp APPLY dhe OK ne te gjitha dritaret qe u hapen. Rifilloje kompjuterin dhe shiko nqs do rregullohet problemi me printerin. 

Tek kompjuterat e tjere te rrjetit, shko tek START > SETTINGS > PRINTERS AND FAXES, fshiji te gjithe printerat e vjeter qe mund te kesh, dhe shtyp ikonen ADD PRINTER. Zgjidh "NETWORK PRINTER" dhe ne listen e printerave duhet te shikosh printerin qe ke lidhur ne kompjuterin tjeter. 

Nqs printeri eshte lidhur si ne skicen 2 provo te instalosh edhe njehere driverat E CD ne server-in e rrjetit dhe pastaj ndaje (share) per te gjithe kompjuterat e tjere.

----------


## shadow

Faleminderit per ndihmen e dhene  edspace.

Une e kam te kycur printerinnje soj si ne skicen e dyte.
Puna eshte se une kur kam filluar te punoj ne kete rrjet e kam gjetur si te tille.
Aty nuk ka ndonje server por thjesht jan te gjithe kompjuteret te lidhur ne hub.

Ne fakt me heret ka qene Proxy server, por ai kishte disa probleme dhe une e shkyqa dhe i lidha te gjithe ne hub direkt.

Kuptohet se i kam rregulluar edhe IP adresat ne menyre qe te pershtaten pa proxy server.

Printeri ka IP te veqante.

A mune te ndodhe qe dikush ne rrjet te kete te instaluar printerin e njejte nga CD dhe keshtu te shkaktoj ndonje konflikt???

Faleminderit edhe nje here.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Kjo mund te ndodhe per disa arsye edhe nese printeri jot arin te printoje athere nuk eshte gabim i lidjes pasi printeri arin te komunikoje po mund te jete nje problem i drajverave te printerit. provo te shkosh tek start >> setings >> printers and faxes 
edhe aty kontrollo nese pritenri eshte i njojtur si network printer apo jo edhe shoiko konfigurimin e printerit. nese e njejta gje ndodh nga te gjith PC atehere duhet tekontrollosh te gjithe PC nese perdor Print Server atehere kontrollo edhe settigns te print sereverit duke u lidhur me ate ip te serverit 
nese mer ndonje mesazh error si neprinter si ne kompjuter do besh mire ta postosh 
ardi

----------


## edspace

Kë provuar të bësh ping ip e printerit?
START > RUN > CMD > ping IP_E_PRINTERIT

Nqs ping punon, mendoj se do jetë ndonjë difekt në konfigurimin e printerit.

----------


## Username

Kam nje pyetje rreth "Printer Sharing" nuk e di nqs. keni ndonje ide.
Tek kjo zyra ku punoj keta perdoin Cable per internet, linja shkon direkte nga muri ne cable modem pastaj shkon ne Firewall (Snap Gear N1110) dhe nga firewall shkon ne Switch (Linksys Etherfast 3124     24 port 10/100 Ethernet switch)  ku tere kompjuterat jane lidhur. 
Pra nuk ka nje server qendror qe te kontrolloj firewall ose switch. Tani une po mundohem te perdor nje printer per disa kompjutera , 3 jane XP dhe 1 eshte Windows 2000 proffessional, gjithashtu dua te bej edhe file sharing. Printeri eshte i lidhur me nje kompjuter qe ka Win Xp, pra printeri nuk ka 
network card. Tani me kete kompjuterin ku printeri eshte i lidhur shkoj tek "My Network Places" dhe klikoj tek "Set up a Home or a Small Office Network",  pasi bej ate "Setup Wizard" krijoj dhe workgroup, dhe XP me kerkon te bej nje network Setup Disk, gjithashtu klikoj aty ku thote "Printer/File sharing". Pasi e krioj dhe ate diskun, shkoj tek control panel dhe bej "Printer Sharing" dhe e vendos tek  port "LPT1" .
Pasi mbaroj me kete kompjuter shkoj tek kompjuteri i dyte dhe vendos floppy me ate "network set up"  file qe e krijova nga kompjuteri i pare, dhe filloj instalimin ku me pyet cfare network group do etj..etj. Pra te gjitha jane njesoj me te dy kompjuterat dhe te dy jane XP. 
Tani kur kerkoj per kete kompjuterin e pare ne network nuk e gjej dot. Gjithashtu kur kerkoj te shtoj printer nuk e gjen ate printer qe une e bera "share" 
A ka ndonje syqgjerim ? 
Rrofsh

----------


## Wordless

Pershendetje,

S'ke nevoje te kalosh nga porcedura e mesiperme nqs perdor nje "router fizik" per 
te lidhur kompjuterat. Ndiq hapa e meposhteme:
- sheno adresen IP (ose emrin) e kompjuterit ku eshte lidhur printeri
- te i njejti kompjuter shko tek "Control Panel/Printers and faxes"
- kliko me te djathtin mbi ikonen e printerit, zgjith Properties/Sharing
- kliko mbi "Share this printer"; te "Share name" fut nje emer per printerin, ky
  emer do perdoret nga kompjuterat e tjere per te printuar.
- te kompjuterat e tjere shko tek "Control Panel/printers and faxes" dhe
  bej proceduren "Add a printer", zdjithe "A network printer, or a printer atached to 
  another computer", "Next"
- tek faqja tjeter provo gjithe mundesite duke patur parasysh qe adresa e printerit
  eshte \\addr_ip|emri_i_kompjuterit\printer_share_name . Gjithashtu ka te ngjare
  qe te te kerkoje te identifikohesh me nje konto qe egziston tek kompjuteri ku eshte
  lidhur printeri.

Gjithe te mirat ..

----------


## mimik

Kam dy komjutera ne te cilat duke perdorur konfigurimn me TCP kam bere te mundur qe duke pasur dhe ADSL ti kem internet tek te dy komjuterat.Ne dispozicion kam nje prineter, do te deshiroja qe dhe me prineterin te punon te dy komjuterat. Ju faleminderit per ndihmen.

----------


## BE LK

> Kam dy komjutera ne te cilat duke perdorur konfigurimn me TCP kam bere te mundur qe duke pasur dhe ADSL ti kem internet tek te dy komjuterat.Ne dispozicion kam nje prineter, do te deshiroja qe dhe me prineterin te punon te dy komjuterat. Ju faleminderit per ndihmen.


Beji *share* ne nje kompjuter printerit e u be ky muhabet...!

me te mira.

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Lexo këto dy tema: *1. Ndarja e printerit në rrjet*
*2. Nuk kam lidhje me printerin në rrjet*

----------


## mimik

Falemiderit une e provova dhe gjithcka eshte n erregull

----------

